# Welche Klassen für ein 4 Gewinnt?



## Sanix (23. Feb 2006)

Ich habe ein bisschen Mühe mit der Klassenstruktur für ein 4 Gewinnt das übers Netzwerk gespielt werden kann. Ich habe es bereits gemacht, aber es ist nicht so optimal gemacht. Das Spiel ist nur übers Netzwerk spielbar, und kann als Server oder als Client agieren.
Was für Klassen würdet ihr erstellen?


----------



## Bert Brenner (23. Feb 2006)

Ähm? Was soll man auf diese Frage antworten?

Die Frage währe ähnlich gut zu beantworten wie:
Ich möchte gerne nach Dortmund fahren, welche Fahrzeugart würdet ihr nehmen?

Das ist doch zum größten Teil geschmackssache. Der eine Fährt mit dem Fahrrad, der andere mit der Bahn etc.


----------



## Sanix (24. Feb 2006)

Das Problem ist eben, derzeit habe ich ein statische Klasse gemacht, welche das Spielfeld Window erstellt. Sämtliche Listener beinhaltet, dass ich nicht Objekte hin und herschieben muss. 
Ich denke jedoch nicht, dass das eine gute Lösung ist, deshalb frage ich, wie man es machen sollte.


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Soll jetzt jeder von usn als Aufgabe ein  komplettes Spiel auf dem Reißbrett entwickeln, implementieren und dir den Code posten?

Dir ne Liste von einem Dutzend Klassen zu schreiben, dürfte dir ja herzlich wenig bringen. Ergo: Spezifischer fragen!


----------



## Sanix (24. Feb 2006)

oke dann lass ichs mal, ich habe nirgend etwas von Code geschrieben...


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Ne Klasse besteht nunmal aus Code.


----------



## Sanix (24. Feb 2006)

Was verstehst du unter Klassenstruktur? Ich habe ja beschrieben wie ichs derzeit habe.


----------

